# setter pups ???



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=

Anyone know anything about this breeding? Im still looking for a pup. I want a pointer the wife wants a setter!!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

All I know is that you shouldn't waste you time with either, get a Lab! :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I know of a good litter of English Setters that will be hitting the ground probably today. Some good lines and I know both the sire and dam....good hunters. If you're interested, PM me and I'll gather up pedigree info and let you know where you can see the pups and the sire and dam.

Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

What the? I turn you onto the nicest litter of EP's in the state and you want a setter??? Man I don't understand. However, I would recommend talking to seniorsetterguy on the english setter over the Llewelling setter without a question.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

We looked at Jason's pups last night! Im thinking were going to put a deposit on one today. The dog is going to be my daughters so im trying not to push my way on her! lol


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Get one!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ironman said:


> All I know is that you shouldn't waste you time with either, get a Lab! :mrgreen:


Due respect Ironman, but I think he wants a "hunting" dog. :wink:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ironman said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that you shouldn't waste you time with either, get a Lab! :mrgreen:
> ...


a lab is just a dang old bird dog anyways


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ironman said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that you shouldn't waste you time with either, get a Lab! :mrgreen:
> ...


Given what he's been feeding, he's probably desperate for one. :wink:


----------

